# cross your finger, toes and hooves



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

We made an offer of 105 acres yesterday. We havent heard back yet but I couldnt sleep last night thinking about it all. Hubby said he would build me a barn on a 30 acre patch of woods and pasture for the goats. I couldnt believe it. This land is goat heaven with rocks, ceder trees and a small patch of pasture. There is a hilltop where we want to build our home and it overlooks a huge pond build in a rock quarey and the most breathtaking view I have ever seen, nothing but trees and hilltops as far as the eye can seee. The owner called the pond a lake cause it is 3 +acres big but I think of a lake as being really huge. I hope this all works out. The owner was trying to sell it in 3 large pieces but we wanted it all if we can get the price right. I will be a bundle of nerves till we get this worked out.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres hopeing right along with you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Teresa how exciting, in TN? 

I will pray it works out for you and your family, such an awesome opportunity


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes in Tn. and just the next county over. It has been our dream to own 100 acres our entire marriage. We want land so we can run our dogs without fear of them getting run over by a car and so our son can go out and hunt in his own back yard and most of all a place where we can give our children some land to build their own home one day. It may not work out but we are closer to our dream than we have ever been.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

got them all crossed for you. it sounds like the perfect place. keep us updated.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo...I hope you get it!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well my SIL who is our agent called and they will have an answer today and she thinks we are really close on the price so I am still on edge.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am praying! 


but oh boy you would have to leave that new barn you just built!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea but I get to build a new barn and we will make improvements over the last one.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds so wonderful- I hope it works out for you- and I love the adventure of building somehting- it was the most fun I can remember although it was full of stress too. And heck you "pond" would be bigger than my whole place.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea we love building too. We built our first house when we had been married 6 years and then built 3 houses in 5 years. It has been about 12 years scence our last house building venture and I look forward to picking out all the stuff again. Oh today will be such a long day till I find out something.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it is so much fun when you can design something and make it.

we just finished building the addition and remodeling our house, lots of work but still has its enjoyable parts as well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awsome! Hope you get it!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well hubby just called and we are within 8 thousand dollars agreeing on a price on the land. I am shaking trying to type this. I am so excited about this and if they agree on our price we will close in 15 days. I can't believe this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY OH MY :leap: :leap: 



SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! WAHOO


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting!! Fingers crossed that you get what you want!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great! Good luck!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby just called and it is ours, we close on the 15th of November. I am so excited. I will get picture as soon as we go back out to the property. I can't believe we are gonna own 105 acres. We only have 5 acres now. Wow I am gonna get lost out there. LOL


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Hip Hip Hurray


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats!I took a pic of my goat with her hooves crossed for you I'll try and posy it when I get the time but we have a vet vistit tonight.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations you land baron you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY TERESA I AM SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! 

OH WOW SO COOL AMAZING


AWESOME!!! WAHOOOOOO


:leap: 


DID I SAY CONGRATULATIONS WAHOOO


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go - can you build a house for me too???

Hehe


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

WAHOO!!!!!! How exciting! Can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

THAT IS SOOO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations! :leap:  :thumb: 

I'm sure your goats will be super happy there too. I wish I had a 30 acre pasture for my goats!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awsome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

YAY!!!!! I am so happy you got it!!! I can't wait to see pictures of it. :leap:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh WOW!!!! I just read this. How completely exciting!!!! Goat happy dances everywhere for you!!!!

yeah! yeah! yeah!

lots of pics!!!!!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

What county are you in? I lived in Nashville for 12 years.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Right now we live in Williamson county and our 105 acres is in Marshal county. We just got back from dinner with our Realtor Agent (hubbys sister). A kind of celebration.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrat! Hope you have lots of fun on your new place.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:leap: oh that is so exciting. i am so happy for you. so is marshall county closer to waverly? if you need any help when you get ready to move let me know. i would be happy to bring my truck & trailer over to help you(as long as it isna't at kidding season)


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

fritzie, I am not sure if it would be closer or not as it is further south west of where I am now and I think you are further south east of me. 

I may go out today and get some pictures, hubby said he is sure the current owner wouldnt care. I can't wait till the 15th so I can walk all over our new property.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh congrats!! Tennessee is beautiful! 105 acres, how wonderful!!!!


----------

